# I lost my 9 month old Vizsla in September due to valve dysplasia



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

Her name was Sweet Dee, she was the sweetest dog i've ever met. I loved her.

I am posting because, after a few months of not being able to so much as look at another Vizsla, I no longer cross the street or turn around when I see one coming my way, rather I go towards them. 

I would love to spend time with a Vizsla, any age, for an afternoon or a walk. 

If anyone in Toronto needs a walker or needs an afternoon off, I would love to go for one of the little nature walks I miss so much


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember your story of Sweet Dee. I am so sorry for your loss of your baby girl. I hope you continue to heal and someday be blessed with another V soon.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I dont know what I would do without my girl. Lots of virtual hugs and well wishes coming your way.

You are doing the right thing moving on, I know its hard. 

If I was in the same country you would be more than welcome to visit Olive as I think we are a little too far away. :-\


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind words


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh wow, I am so sorry for your loss. I don't live near you but if I did I'd love to let you visit with my vizlsa babies. 

PS - Is the name 'Sweet Dee' from "Always Sunny in Philadelphia?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Flynn I wondered the same thing about the name but not sure if it plays in Canada. I swear some of your posts make me think we're frequently on the same wave length.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I also remember your story of Sweet Dee. I am so sorry of your loss, and hope that time is healing you.

Hope you find someone who will beable to let you enjoy some hikes with a Vizsla.

RIP Sweet Dee.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Bretina - I am very sorry for your loss...

Warmest wishes, I am hoping you will find several people with V's in your area.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

It is from its Always Sunny, the name suited her perfectly.

If you remember the episode "Mac and Dennis break up" the opening scene is theme saying "sweet dee sweet dee sweet dee sweet dee!!" She would always come right to the TV when that was playing


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loos... What a sweet girl with a sweet name! I wish I was in your area with my two V girls. My little Pacsirta would give you the warmest kisses in the world


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry. I remember your original post when she was first diagnosed. You were blessed to have her as long as she made it and I'm sure you gave her an amazing life for the short time she was around. I do know there are people on the forum from Toronto. Maybe you could include "Toronto" in the title of your post. I hope you are able to heal and eventually have another V in your life!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
Too young, I read 9 and automatically assumed must be years. How can it be only months :'( :'( :'(


----------

